

Shive Wave Machine Allows Visualization of Wave Properties - robomartin
http://signal-integrity.tm.agilent.com/2012/shive-wave-machine-allows-visualization-of-wave-properties/

======
NHQ
I learned some things from this video. Might need to get me a Shive Wave
Machine now.

~~~
robomartin
I'd sure make a very nice conversation piece. I find the slower one to be
really interesting.

